# Shrinking MPEG video files



## PC person (Feb 2, 2006)

I have some MPEG video files of VHS tapes I re-recorded to my computer. They are absolutely huge files actually. I have one that's 1:47:00 long that is 5GB's. One that is 1:33:00 that is 6.9 GB's. One that is 3:45:00 that is 10GB's etc. They aren't very good quality even at this size. But, I'm not that surprised considering how old they are, and the medium and technology of the time used to record them on.

But, I'm looking to shrink them, without a loss of quality. I did a few searches and found out MPEG is already compressed (at these file sizes??) But, there are a few different types of MPEG's. I'm not sure what kind these are. I know they play both with VLC media player and Media Player Classic, both in sound and video. Still, those file sizes are absolutely huge. I have some avi files, usually an hour of video, just about 250 Megabytes each. I tried to record some of these as avi's at first, not sure it would have made a difference in file size, but I got a lot of lag when I tried to play them with winamp.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

Nearly all forms of video file you come across in normal usage are compressed. File size will be affected by what codec (*Co*mpression *Dec*ompression) has been used - formats such as mpeg and avi are containers and don't have a lot of bearing on file size. The other factor that greatly influences file size is bitrate - higher the bitrate the higher the file size.

The most accepted codec and container combo for achieving highest quality and lowest file size at the moment is H264 codec in an avi or mp4 container.

You can transcode the mpeg's to mp4 using the H264 codec (if you don't have it on your computer download and install either the free DivX or XviD codecs.

Format Factory (link in my sig) is a good freeware converter - open FF, select "all to mp4" or "all to avi" from the panel on the left, then click the "add File" button, browse to find your file you want converted, select it. 
Then click on the "output settings" button, choose your H264 codec (XviD, DivX, AVC(H264), MSMPEG4V2 are some of the names it will go under) from the drop down list where it says "Video Encode", set your bitrate to 5000 (10000 and higher is usually used for bluray) - too high a bitrate will cause your video to stutter during playback and result in huge file sizes.

You can leave the other settings to "default". 

Press OK when satisfied with all those and when it takes you back to the main screen, press Start and sit back and let it do its thing.

You may have to play with some of those settings to get down to the file size you want - file size is a juggling act: to get lower file size you have to give up some quality, how much you are prepared to give up is up to you.


----------



## PC person (Feb 2, 2006)

I have several codec packs I have heard about. I have a folder in which I have the K-lite codec pack, the Xvid 132_24062011 and ffdshow_rev409_20111129. Where are these stored on my system, though? 

Apparently they aren't stored in the player you are using. I have several, winamp, windows media player, Quicktime, Realplayer, Windows media player, VLC media player and Media Player Classic.

And, the program will make a copy of the file in the new format, correct? It won't turn the file into another format so the original will be gone, right?


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

PC person said:


> I have several codec packs I have heard about. I have a folder in which I have the K-lite codec pack, the Xvid 132_24062011 and ffdshow_rev409_20111129. Where are these stored on my system, though?


If you have the K-Lite Codec Pack installed properly some (not all) of the codecs should be showing in the drop down - did you try the "all to avi" option in FF? some of the formats don't allow the use of some codecs in FF. 



PC person said:


> Apparently they aren't stored in the player you are using. I have several, winamp, windows media player, Quicktime, Realplayer, Windows media player, VLC media player and Media Player Classic.


Format Factory isn't a player it is a conversion tool.



PC person said:


> And, the program will make a copy of the file in the new format, correct? It won't turn the file into another format so the original will be gone, right?


Yes the software will make another copy of the file but encoded with the new parameters you have chosen - the original file stays exactly the same - in the same location etc.

Another converter to try is the free version of Prism - it allows the use of more codecs than Format Factory - isn't quite as versatile but does a good job - it has the options in 3 different places next to the Output Format button, with a dropdown for container type (avi,mpeg etc), encoder options (click on button for compressor type and settings), video options (for resizing) and effects (for adding text, adjusting brightness, gamma, contrast)


----------



## PC person (Feb 2, 2006)

> If you have the K-Lite Codec Pack installed properly some (not all) of the codecs should be showing in the drop down - did you try the "all to avi" option in FF? some of the formats don't allow the use of some codecs in FF.


I'm not sure if it's installed, I tried to install it before there's a lot of options it gives me, not sure what I need installed. What would installing all the codecs and options it gives me do? I figured that may be the simplest, at least I'd have everything, but maybe it would be file heavy, and slow things down, or something (or not?)



> Format Factory isn't a player it is a conversion tool.


I know. I was just saying I have several players. I'm just wondering if each includes it's own option to choose what codec I want to use, in the player itself, or after I install a codec pack, it is installed to some location and the players are programmed to know where to find and use them. That I don't select the individual codec.



> Another converter to try is the free version of Prism - it allows the use of more codecs than Format Factory - isn't quite as versatile but does a good job - it has the options in 3 different places next to the Output Format button, with a dropdown for container type (avi,mpeg etc), encoder options (click on button for compressor type and settings), video options (for resizing) and effects (for adding text, adjusting brightness, gamma, contrast)


I'll give it a try sometime.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

PC person said:


> I'm not sure if it's installed, I tried to install it before there's a lot of options it gives me, not sure what I need installed. What would installing all the codecs and options it gives me do? I figured that may be the simplest, at least I'd have everything, but maybe it would be file heavy, and slow things down, or something (or not?)


Yep can be a bit scary when given all the options - you can just do the basic install - more or less just say yes to most dialogue boxes. Some people dislike K-Lite saying it installs too many codecs and that some are older versions etc. I have it installed on my main machine but not my laptop and don't notice much difference - I have the DivX, Xvid, ffdshow and Matrox VFW codecs installed separately and they seem to handle anything I throw at it so far.





PC person said:


> I know. I was just saying I have several players. I'm just wondering if each includes it's own option to choose what codec I want to use, in the player itself, or after I install a codec pack, it is installed to some location and the players are programmed to know where to find and use them. That I don't select the individual codec.


WMP allows you to check off which codecs you want to use overall - not sure it allows you to choose for individual files, MPC and VLC use their own codecs contained within the software - it's why they are so good at playing most files.


----------



## PC person (Feb 2, 2006)

I converted the 10GB file, under convert state it says I need to install inside codecs. Do you know which ones are inside? Whatever that means in this context.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

all it is asking is whether you want Format Factory to install its own set of codecs that it will use - similar to VLC and MPC - it won't be reliant on codecs you have installed as much.

say yes


----------



## PC person (Feb 2, 2006)

zuluclayman said:


> all it is asking is whether you want Format Factory to install its own set of codecs that it will use - similar to VLC and MPC - it won't be reliant on codecs you have installed as much.
> 
> say yes


I didn't really ask me anything, it just said that under convert state. Looks like it's finished converting it. But, I went double clicked the file, where it brought me to video settings and I clicked ok. It actually won't play the file, either now or before with MPC or VLC. This is the error I get with MPC, when I try to play it



> File Source (Async.)::Output
> 
> Media Type 0:
> --------------------------
> ...


You mentioned in the second post in this thread



> The most accepted codec and container combo for achieving highest quality and lowest file size at the moment is H264 codec in an avi or mp4 container.
> 
> You can transcode the mpeg's to mp4 using the H264 codec (if you don't have it on your computer download and install either the free DivX or XviD codecs.


I wonder if either of these is in any of the codec packs I have, but under profile in the video setting I chose HD 1280x720 Xvid widescreen, so shouldn't I already have that codec?


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

PC person said:


> But, I went double clicked the file, where it brought me to video settings and I clicked ok. It actually won't play the file, either now or before with MPC or VLC. This is the error I get with MPC, when I try to play it


double clicked the file, where it brought me to video settings - in what software?




PC person said:


> I wonder if either of these is in any of the codec packs I have, but under profile in the video setting I chose HD 1280x720 Xvid widescreen, so shouldn't I already have that codec?


If this is in Format Factory then yes you would have it - the way to check would be to drop down the list next to "Video encode" in the "output settings" screen - it should show in that list if it is available.

If it is not working for you using Format Factory, try Prism - sometimes it takes a little mucking about like this to get a good match with software that will handle your files, which may have been encoded with a proprietary codec.

for interests sake can you click on Format Factory's "Advanced" button (very bottom LHS) and choose Media File Info, browse to your converted file created by FF and then do the same for the unconverted version - paste them here or add as an attachment.


----------



## PC person (Feb 2, 2006)

> double clicked the file, where it brought me to video settings - in what software?


Format Factory.



> If this is in Format Factory then yes you would have it - the way to check would be to drop down the list next to "Video encode" in the "output settings" screen - it should show in that list if it is available.
> 
> If it is not working for you using Format Factory, try Prism - sometimes it takes a little mucking about like this to get a good match with software that will handle your files, which may have been encoded with a proprietary codec.
> 
> for interests sake can you click on Format Factory's "Advanced" button (very bottom LHS) and choose Media File Info, browse to your converted file created by FF and then do the same for the unconverted version - paste them here or add as an attachment.


I just did a new conversion, the settings I chose were

1. On the top drop down list HD 1280x720 Wide Screen
2. Under video stream MPEG4 (Xvid)
3. Bitrate 5000

The file, when hovered over says it is a 1.33GB MPEG Video file, and after I've saved it, it is now 526 Megs, it plays fine with VLC and MPC. doesn't fill the whole window like the last one. This is what is referred to as wide screen, but the sides are cut off, shouldn't it be called "High screen" or "long screen"

The one that I told you about I'm having errors playing is a 10GB file, reduced to which 752 megabytes under media info says



> General:
> Complete Name: K\September 86 John 1st Bday.mp4
> Format: MPEG-4
> Format Profile: Base Media/ Version 2
> ...


And, is there a way to convert an ISO to one of these formats? I have a couple, very good quality, but they're 4GB's each.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

> The file, when hovered over says it is a 1.33GB MPEG Video file, and after I've saved it, it is now 526 Megs


so it was 1.33 MB before conversion and is now 526MB after conversion?



> it plays fine with VLC and MPC. doesn't fill the whole window like the last one. This is what is referred to as wide screen, but the sides are cut off, shouldn't it be called "High screen" or "long screen"


1280x720 should fill a widescreen TV or monitor when viewing fullscreen - if you are watching it in MPC go to View>Video Frame>Overide aspect Ratio and choose 16:9 - its default should be 16:9 but it may have encoded not using square pixels.



> And, is there a way to convert an ISO to one of these formats? I have a couple, very good quality, but they're 4GB's each.


Format Factory will convert ISO - in the "Add File" screen go to the "All Supported Video Files" button and use the drop down to select "All Files" so that your ISO will show and be able to be selected. Set your transcoding parameters up and away you go.


----------



## PC person (Feb 2, 2006)

> so it was 1.33 MB before conversion and is now 526MB after conversion?


No, 1.33 GB actually, did I say MB? 526MB's now.



> 1280x720 should fill a widescreen TV or monitor when viewing fullscreen - if you are watching it in MPC go to View>Video Frame>Overide aspect Ratio and choose 16:9 - its default should be 16:9 but it may have encoded not using square pixels.


No, I changed it. It actually wasn't 16:9 . It is now. I don't usually watch it fullscreen on my monitor (don't like to watch video that way on it). IN MPC it really depends how big I make the window, if it's small enough I'll get no black borders. I didn't realize it, but either wB file or the newer MP4, there is a black border in VLC if I make the window big enough. But, there really isn't any noticeable difference in video quality.



> Format Factory will convert ISO - in the "Add File" screen go to the "All Supported Video Files" button and use the drop down to select "All Files" so that your ISO will show and be able to be selected. Set your transcoding parameters up and away you go.


Same error I was getting before (though I was converting an MPEG then), says "You need to install inside codecs" Though what do you mean by setting transcoding parameters exactly


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

> No, 1.33 GB actually, did I say MB? 526MB's now.


oops! my bad - I meant GB hands didn't align with brain is all 



> Same error I was getting before (though I was converting an MPEG then), says "You need to install inside codecs" Though what do you mean by setting transcoding parameters exactly


setting the transcoding parameters = adjusting the output settings such as bitrate, codec, etc

Not sure how to install the inside codecs once Format Factory is installed - may be easier just to uninstall and re-install - at the end of the installation (last screen you see I think) it has a check box to tick for "install inside codecs"


----------



## PC person (Feb 2, 2006)

I went ahead and reinstalled format factory. Yes, there was an option to install inside codecs, which I chose.

But, I tried converting some ISO's to MP4's using the same settings as the MPEG's I converted to MP4's. I tried two different ISO's, with and without having system decoder checked. All the times I tried it would stay at 0% for about a half or more, then I would get the message "Failed to convert"

Are you sure it can convert ISO's? Meaning, you have converted a Video ISO to an MP4 (or other format?) I thought maybe this was the reason that they don't show up under all supported files- because it can't convert them. Also, an ISO usually is a disk image of a video, but isn't always, it can be any media, text, still pictures, or programs. So, I'm wondering how it would know that it is video and to convert it to a video file. Yes, all the ones I'm trying to convert are pure video, no other data.


----------



## PC person (Feb 2, 2006)

Well, it's fine if you don't know. I emailed the makers of format factory. I hope they respond, you helped me with other issue I was having


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

sorry for the delay in answering - been sorting out some computer problems of my own making - bad installation of Windows - all good now

I tried it and it came up with same message - can't decode or something similar - I had thought I had worked out a way but possibly not - you might be able to burn the ISO to disc then do the DVD to Video function.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

If you mount the ISO to a virtual drive, you should be able to see the video that is contained in the ISO. Then you can copy the video file to your hard drive and drag it into Format Factory. Easier than burning a disc. :smile:


----------



## PC person (Feb 2, 2006)

Also, does a blu ray player/DVD player recognize MP4 files? When you buy a movie DVD at a store or online (with the video already on it) it's usually in MPEG format right? That will play right when you hit play on your player. 

My plan is to burn these MP4's to a blu-ray after I edit them, and add annotations, etc. Hopefully they can fit on one. I saw a few blu-ray players the other day at Best Buy. They only had the 25GB discs. Are the 50 GB ones which are dual layer, they aren't double sided are they?



koala said:


> If you mount the ISO to a virtual drive, you should be able to see the video that is contained in the ISO. Then you can copy the video file to your hard drive and drag it into Format Factory. Easier than burning a disc. :smile:


I used to have Virtual Drive 7 installed, and have several virtual drives under My Computer. That made files on .vcd format, I don't think it could mount ISO's When I right clicked the virtual drives (tonight) I saw there was an option to use Ultraiso, but I found out that has a 300MB limit. So, I uninstalled it, but am still left with the virtual drives. I also downloaded Alcohol 120%, just want to start fresh with no virtual drives first.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Reinstall your old copy of Virtual Drive 7, then go into its options to unmount and disable your existing virtual drives. Uninstall VD7 and reboot. You should now be left with just your regular drives listed in Windows Explorer.

Install the unrestricted freeware MagicISO, and use it to create a virtual drive and mount your ISO. Unmount and disable when you're finished.

Don't know about blu-ray, I've never used them. Check your DVD player's manual to see what file formats it supports.


----------

